# Beginner Biab Setup



## datou (15/1/10)

Hello all,

I've been mucking about with a few basic BIABs in a 19L pot on the stovetop, and I'm ready to move on to a full size setup. I've managed to talk SWMBO into letting me spend a few hundred $ to setup (based on the agreement that I get out of the kitchen).

I've read around a bit, but still not sure on whether to go with a 40L urn or a gas burner/pot type setup. The thing that worries me about the pot setup is trying to syphon the wort into a fermentor. Is it easy to setup some kind of tap system in one of these pots?

Also, if any perth people can suggest suppliers (for urns or burners+pots) it would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/1/10)

Its pretty easy to put a hole and a tap into the side of a pot. Especially if you go with an aluminium pot.

Urns are great for keeping it to a "1 bit of gear" solution. But are a little on the expensive and a little on the small side. The biggest urn is about the smallest practical BIAB pot for the "stock" BIAB method.

You could buy a 60 or 70L aluminium stock pot and a Three ring burner for less than or equal to an urn; and this would give you a nice big pot that would allow you to do "double" batches without any trouble, but wouldn't be too big to do a single batch in practically.

At the end of the day... I reckon you would be within $50 or so whichever option you take.. but you get a "bigger" and perhaps more flexible system by going the DIY pot and burner route.

Mind you, you need a gas bottle and regulator and to buy gas... so the money thing evens out after a while just on the basis of purchasing gas.



You want a pot (with tap) and burner - or an urn
A bag
A stable way to have the whole kit about 2 feet off the ground. If using a burner the solution needs to be fireproof, if using an urn two milk crates does the job nicely.
A way to cool the wort, either a chiller or a no-chill cube.

and optionally, but very usefully, some sort of a way to hang the bag over the pot. Rope, pulley, hook, winch, garage door... use your imagination.

Seeing as you have been doing stovetop brews, I assume you have all the required themometers, hydrometers etc etc.

TB

You are in Perth - talk to Gryphon Homebrew. They know about BIAB and will be able to help you out.


----------



## thanme (15/1/10)

Talk to PistolPatch too. BIAB is like gospel to him


----------



## crundle (15/1/10)

Also look to your future needs when considering which way to go. An urn will double as a HLT if you ever go to 3 vessel brewing, while the 70-80 litre pot will obviously be able to be used as the boil vessel.

A big advantage of the bigger pot is the ability to do double batches, which save you brewing time in the long run.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## QldKev (15/1/10)

crundle said:


> Also look to your future needs when considering which way to go. An urn will double as a HLT if you ever go to 3 vessel brewing, while the 70-80 litre pot will obviously be able to be used as the boil vessel.
> 
> A big advantage of the bigger pot is the ability to do double batches, which save you brewing time in the long run.
> 
> ...



The urns will work, but you are limited by the volume; there are a lot of people using them.
I have a 40L, a 50L and an 82L pot. I started with the the 40L, it will brew a batch no problems, the extra space of the 50L is soo much better. Same with the 82L for a double, it is about the smallest size I would recommend. If I had only 1 pot to pick I would go the big pot for a double, either a 90L or 98L, and a decent gas burner. But the double / single batch debate probably also comes down to how much beer gets consumed, at my place I average just under 1 keg a week, if a keg lasts you a month then it is probably not as much an issue. Also with a double batch you need something to hang the bag from, as in this pic Pic of my BIAB stang I have an arm with a pulley system to lift the bag. If you don't need portability you could hand it from a beam or something.


QldKev


----------



## seemax (15/1/10)

Aluminium pot of around 40L minimum if you plan to mash in that. Check ebay, used catery equip, friends, wherever. Mitre 10 have ball valve taps with a threaded tube and a outlet which fits 12mm vinyl tube perfectly, around $15. Make a hole about 40mm from bottom (combo of drill and dremel and hand file if necessary). Slide in your tap, add a nut and washer and an 90 degree elbow on the inside (so it sucks wort right from the base).. voila!

Otherwise you could add an esky to the mix, around 25L will do the trick. Mash in the esky with your bag, drain into your pot or urn and away you go. This means you only need a 30-35L pot/urn which are cheaper and more readily available.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (15/1/10)

There is a manifold cost - benefit - tooliness balance to be had.

If you just want it now and/or don't feel comfortable boring holes in brand new equipments and jury-rigging bits of plumbing, the urn is a good way to go.

If you want something more custom and are prepared to wait a bit and don't mind spending cash, perhaps beerbelly is the way to go.

I'm fairly comfortable breaking things in my workshop and don't mind thinking that I am spending less, so I tend to DIY things a lot.

But, if you just want to make beer and not bother with the other stuff, I reckon a ready-made BIAB Bag and an urn could be the bestest way to go. Certainly the electricalness of an urn makes for a considerably more convenient brew system, I think.


----------



## stevem01 (15/1/10)

I have just setup myself, cheap chinese stainless pots 50L for $55, and bigger at Kongs in East Vic Park.
(also pick up a wire wok stand)

Dont need a tap, go to Gryphonbrewing, hit the BIAB link

1.5M silicon tube and the s/s siphon jiggler
Cant recommend the thermometer/timer enough. great unit


Red rubberised gloves and paint stirer from the big shed


Just need a burner


----------



## datou (15/1/10)

Thanks all for the replies!

I'm leaning toward the pot/burner route at the moment as it just seems more flexible and suited for inevitable future upgrades. Beerbelly looks to be a good place to source a burner and reg?

I like the idea of the silicon tube with the syphon attachment.

Looking forward to brewing some good beer!


----------



## brocky_555 (15/1/10)

Does anyone have any experience with using natural gas to power their burners i have natural gas to the house and was wondering if you could use it to do a boil with a burner


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/10)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I'm leaning toward the pot/burner route at the moment as it just seems more flexible and suited for inevitable future upgrades. Beerbelly looks to be a good place to source a burner and reg?
> 
> ...


I would suggest a normal 3-4 ring burner from a camping store (cheap) and if need be get a Medium pressure reg which you will find on our site.Try your BBQ reg first to see if it will do the job. Pots can be had at a reasonable price from allquip.com.
GB


----------



## datou (21/1/10)

Well I've ended up going for an 80L stock pot that I found here: National food service , which is conveniently just around the corner from me. Paid about $120 for it.

Also got an Italian spiral burner coming from beerbelly. A couple of weeks from now I'll be brewing all grain!

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## robbo5253 (7/4/10)

Hey Jenkins,

Do you have an update of how your brewing is going with the new setup? Any photos?
Just trying to work out which way I am going to go.

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## stux (2/2/11)

stevem01 said:


> Dont need a tap, go to Gryphonbrewing, hit the BIAB link
> 
> 1.5M silicon tube and the s/s siphon jiggler



+1 for the stainless jiggle siphon and silicon tube 

No need for a tap, no need to panic if you block your tap, no need to worry about nasties getting hidden in the tap, no need to "destroy" a nice pot.


----------

